# The ultimate classic of sludgemetal doom laden GRIEF ''Come to grief''album Luv it!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This is one of these album i purchased as a teen back when it came out, in k7 format, wow, than i found this on itune Grief come to Grief major sludge provider, muddy slow as f(word) snail..Love
this genra of hybrid sludge\doom metal ,, and the sleeve man the artist done a wonderful job remind of the fameous King Crimson album i forgot thhe name , the most well knowned , very artsy cool stoner sleeve, lost of meticuleous detail in there.. And the music slow pace, i love slove pace noisy sludge rock or metal, since 20 years.

These riffs or so loud and destroy ,i feel better my anxiety relief i guess , melt away so is my prime anger of the day.. ah i love Grief, what about you guys?

:tiphat:


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I need to check out these bands you've mentioned. I downloaded 5ive at least so far but haven't listened. I guess I'm more into fast, incomprehensibly noisy bands at the moment. Are you familiar with "funeral doom metal" though? It's all about going as slow as possible with dark sludgey riffs and growls, but it's usually more consonant and melodic as a result of the overall slowness. I'm not very familiar with the genre even though I like the concept, but here's a (relatively) popular album that I enjoy, by Esoteric:


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Luv. it


----------

